# 10 Things Every Writer Should Know About Amazon Publishing



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)

I always perk up when I come upon an article like this. And this comes from someone with an agent AND a publisher.



1. With Amazon Publishing, your books will not be in bookstores. (Is this really that bad? I wonder how many books are bought in stands at airports and other transportation hubs.)

2. Amazon Publishing is now one of the big six publishers. (Shouldn't surprise anyone)

3. Your book will not be on bestseller lists. (How many people pay attention to them for fiction?)

4. Amazon Publishing has user friendly royalty statement (Nice to be able to see how you're doing any time you wish)

5. Amazon Publishing provides daily sales data

6. Amazon Publishing has some amazing levers it can pull.

7. Amazon Publishing will not necessarily pull all its levers for you.

8. Amazon Publishing marketing has a long tail.

9. Amazon Publishing works best for writers with multiple books

10. Amazon Publishing is still a Publisher.



The full article is @ 10 Things Every Writer Should Know About Amazon Publishing | WritersDigest.com


----------



## Kosh (Oct 8, 2016)

Does that mean you are done with your book?


----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Does that mean you are done with your book?



Actually yes on the novel AND a short story about Vietnam


----------



## Kosh (Oct 8, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean you are done with your book?
> ...



Nice!


----------

